# Longest You've Gone Without A Sexual Encounter



## kingtrip (Nov 6, 2008)

So I'm curios to see how long people can "hold out" without having sex with someone. (This doesn't include personal gratification)

I only ask cuz I'm rolling towards the 7 month mark and realized it's time to replenish the drought.

Trip

---------------- Now playing: Atmosphere - Like Today via FoxyTunes


----------



## Louis541 (Nov 6, 2008)

I could go on forever without sex. For me it's a voluntary pleasure, unless a girl just waves the pussy in my face, then I gotta get it. Longest I've gone is probably measured in weeks though, after I lost my virginity that is. I had a 16 year streak goin until then.


----------



## dos lunge (Nov 6, 2008)

i have gone 9 months before. When I first had sex after that I actually thanked the girl. She laughed. We dated then broke up because we are immature (but she would not admit it). Such is life.


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 7, 2008)

15 years  lol


----------



## kingtrip (Nov 7, 2008)

Lol...You guys are crackin' me up.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 7, 2008)

I waited till I was 18.However, after that, I've gone a couple of years before.Sex isn't all that great to me.Drugs are so much better.


----------



## flatrider (Nov 8, 2008)

5 years for me now... Have to blame it on my social anxiety disorder im paranoid of people! it sucks


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 8, 2008)

a yr and a half after i first had sex, i was got my first time at a party and my mom didn't like me going out period (i still managed 2 sell weed which always make me lol) and i was a quiet kid who only talked when i knew u, so i wasn't going up 2 girls like, that but when i hit 16 and got a phone i was unstoppable lol


----------



## skiskate (Nov 8, 2008)

God damnit finally, i just ended a 4 month streak. Well lets get back to business!


----------



## DND (Nov 8, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I waited till I was 18.However, after that, I've gone a couple of years before.Sex isn't all that great to me.Drugs are so much better.


You should try and mix the 2 together, it's amazing!

Answer to the ?... 2 years when I was in juvie... after that it has never been longer than 2 weeks tops. I like sex and couldn't go without it, the Jergens and my hand get very old real quick.

Some vibes to you getting laid


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 8, 2008)

DND said:


> You should try and mix the 2 together, it's amazing!
> 
> Answer to the ?... 2 years when I was in juvie... after that it has never been longer than 2 weeks tops. I like sex and couldn't go without it, the Jergens and my hand get very old real quick.
> 
> Some vibes to you getting laid


def it's amazing i remember the first time i bust while high i was like oh here it comes, and then i was like OMG I'M CUMMING SO HARD i felt i wasn't going to stop!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 9, 2008)

Been there, done that.Drugs are better.I'm 30.My box done dried out.Sex is just uncomfortable for me now, no matter if I use lube or not.


DND said:


> You should try and mix the 2 together, it's amazing!
> 
> Answer to the ?... 2 years when I was in juvie... after that it has never been longer than 2 weeks tops. I like sex and couldn't go without it, the Jergens and my hand get very old real quick.
> 
> Some vibes to you getting laid


----------



## natrone23 (Nov 9, 2008)

stoney your supposed to be in your sexual peak


----------



## kingtrip (Nov 9, 2008)

So many good posts...glad to see some life in this thread. I only have myself to blame for the current dry spell because, honestly, I haven't even gone out looking for it. School (my school anyway...it was more intense than an actual job) kept me pretty busy after the last chick I was seeing bounced, so I was able to keep myself occupied. But now I've graduated and suddenly I feel the need to pound some vag with this newly earned degree. 

The possibility is there...but now it's a question of morality, considering the girl I could nail has a boyfriend. (But damn she wants it...) I suppose I could just go out and find some strange, but Jesus, that sounds like hard work...

Suggestions?

Trip

---------------- Now playing: Alice In Chains - No Excuses via FoxyTunes


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 9, 2008)

kingtrip said:


> So many good posts...glad to see some life in this thread. I only have myself to blame for the current dry spell because, honestly, I haven't even gone out looking for it. School (my school anyway...it was more intense than an actual job) kept me pretty busy after the last chick I was seeing bounced, so I was able to keep myself occupied. But now I've graduated and suddenly I feel the need to pound some vag with this newly earned degree.
> 
> The possibility is there...but now it's a question of morality, considering the girl I could nail has a boyfriend. (But damn she wants it...) I suppose I could just go out and find some strange, but Jesus, that sounds like hard work...
> 
> ...


go out the 2 the club str8 balla status with a blunt in u're mouth like u dnt give a fuck, be like, just got this damn degree, nd i aint no broke dude, so wuts up?

naw jp, go 2 the club do ur thing get alot of digitas at the start and zero in on the one u want that nite, 

now u got some that night, girls 4 later, and maybe a possible gf!

(but chances are u won't meet the girl u're gonna marry in the club nor would u really want 2)


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 10, 2008)

Meh.I just don't see what everyone is so worked up over about sex.I think the peak comes at 40, when you know it's all done but the crying.


natrone23 said:


> stoney your supposed to be in your sexual peak


Go get some strange.Don't fuck someone over, even if she wants it.


kingtrip said:


> So many good posts...glad to see some life in this thread. I only have myself to blame for the current dry spell because, honestly, I haven't even gone out looking for it. School (my school anyway...it was more intense than an actual job) kept me pretty busy after the last chick I was seeing bounced, so I was able to keep myself occupied. But now I've graduated and suddenly I feel the need to pound some vag with this newly earned degree.
> 
> The possibility is there...but now it's a question of morality, considering the girl I could nail has a boyfriend. (But damn she wants it...) I suppose I could just go out and find some strange, but Jesus, that sounds like hard work...
> 
> ...


----------



## panhead (Nov 10, 2008)

The longest was a 34 month stretch,im old enough now & have had enough bush that i can take it or leave it & dont have a need for constant sex.

Im going on 30 years of marriage & can take it or leave it,i'll be sittig there with the wife & she'll ask if i wanna fuck,i'll be like hmmmm,i dont care, do you wanna fuck i'll ask her back ? then she'll say some shit like she wants to if i do,then we bust out laughin & call each other old farts.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 10, 2008)

I must be getting that way, too.Sometimes, we'd rather have a nice sandwich.


panhead said:


> The longest was a 34 month stretch,im old enough now & have had enough bush that i can take it or leave it & dont have a need for constant sex.
> 
> Im going on 30 years of marriage & can take it or leave it,i'll be sittig there with the wife & she'll ask if i wanna fuck,i'll be like hmmmm,i dont care, do you wanna fuck i'll ask her back ? then she'll say some shit like she wants to if i do,then we bust out laughin & call each other old farts.


----------



## smokeordie (Nov 10, 2008)

16 years was my streak!
woooh!
now the longest its been is like a week.


----------



## kingtrip (Nov 10, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> go out the 2 the club str8 balla status with a blunt in u're mouth like u dnt give a fuck, be like, just got this damn degree, nd i aint no broke dude, so wuts up?
> 
> naw jp, go 2 the club do ur thing get alot of digitas at the start and zero in on the one u want that nite,
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!

Thanks..I needed that!

But I am aware that I won't find the future Mrs. Ex-Trip in the club, so I do appreciate the caution! 

And to Stoney...you old dried up poon (just kidding), I know what you mean about fucking someone over...karma works in mysterious ways, and I would be at my best to avoid upsetting it. 

Trip


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, why cause yourself a hassle when you don't have to.i'll take my dry poon and squeak off now.


kingtrip said:


> lmfao!!!
> 
> Thanks..i needed that!
> 
> ...


----------



## brendon420 (Nov 10, 2008)

when i first moved to california i didnt have sex or even see a pair of boobies for 10 months, i have no game or desire to look like a cock.

.... im still with the girl who took my cali virginity..3 years later


----------



## Jolijn (Nov 11, 2008)

not counting virginity, the last time i had sex was new year's and that's it...so...11 months. before that though i used to get some on the reg.


----------



## ~MoE~ (Nov 11, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I waited till I was 18.However, after that, I've gone a couple of years before.Sex isn't all that great to me.Drugs are so much better.


 
yea i agree with you here i havent dated/fucked for close to 4 yrs now i do miss the relathionship and the sex but girls just keep fucking me over and over so i just gave up on them completely 

but i gotta admit that i get so turned on over older girls in the 30 very early 40 does anyone think that weird or normal i'm 21 by the way


----------



## anotherchance (Nov 11, 2008)

been several years for me now but i have not kept a close tab on it. used to fuck all day most days


----------



## kingtrip (Nov 11, 2008)

~MoE~ said:


> yea i agree with you here i havent dated/fucked for close to 4 yrs now i do miss the relathionship and the sex but girls just keep fucking me over and over so i just gave up on them completely
> 
> but i gotta admit that i get so turned on over older girls in the 30 very early 40 does anyone think that weird or normal i'm 21 by the way


Hell no that ain't weird. Hell I'm 23 and I'm always on the watch for a MILF. Older women got experience and some of them are at their peek...it's like a fine wine, only gets better with age...

Trip

---------------- Now playing: Jay-Z - Girls, Girls, Girls via FoxyTunes


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 11, 2008)

~MoE~ said:


> yea i agree with you here i havent dated/fucked for close to 4 yrs now i do miss the relathionship and the sex but girls just keep fucking me over and over so i just gave up on them completely
> 
> but i gotta admit that i get so turned on over older girls in the 30 very early 40 does anyone think that weird or normal i'm 21 by the way


we got a cougar chaser!!!!!!


----------



## ~MoE~ (Nov 11, 2008)

kingtrip said:


> Hell no that ain't weird. Hell I'm 23 and I'm always on the watch for a MILF. Older women got experience and some of them are at their peek...it's like a fine wine, only gets better with age...
> 
> Trip
> 
> ---------------- Now playing: Jay-Z - Girls, Girls, Girls via FoxyTunes


sweet lol i'm happy now ( and stoned ) but yea i agree old ladys i think are better young girls fuck around to much, but like i said b4 its been ages i kkep to my self and friends too much fucking around otherwise, whats a couger caser?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 12, 2008)

It's normal, I'm sure,but it doesn't happen to me, lol.


~MoE~ said:


> yea i agree with you here i havent dated/fucked for close to 4 yrs now i do miss the relathionship and the sex but girls just keep fucking me over and over so i just gave up on them completely
> 
> but i gotta admit that i get so turned on over older girls in the 30 very early 40 does anyone think that weird or normal i'm 21 by the way


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 12, 2008)

~MoE~ said:


> sweet lol i'm happy now ( and stoned ) but yea i agree old ladys i think are better young girls fuck around to much, but like i said b4 its been ages i kkep to my self and friends too much fucking around otherwise, whats a couger caser?


well to understand it u first need 2 kno what a couger is:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cougar

 here ya go:
Urban Dictionary: cougar chaser


----------



## ~MoE~ (Nov 12, 2008)

lol ok i see now lol


----------



## yelodrvr (Nov 12, 2008)

ok lets see i have been married for 12 years. so i think it been mmmmmm 12 years. O wait, do hookers count?


----------



## sarah22 (Nov 13, 2008)

it will be 23 years on nov. 30th...damn...lol thats a long time...


----------



## ViRedd (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm an old guy ... and I've never had sex. Never. The problem is, my dick is so large, that everytime I get an erection, all the blood from my body is drained into it. This includes the blood from my brain ... so I just pass out and can't do the act. 

Vi


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 16, 2008)

ViRedd said:


> I'm an old guy ... and I've never had sex. Never. The problem is, my dick is so large, that everytime I get an erection, all the blood from my body is drained into it. This includes the blood from my brain ... so I just pass out and can't do the act.
> 
> Vi


wow that's terrible! first time i've heard of a big dick beign a prob, well unless the girls "secret garden" is super tight


----------



## sarah22 (Nov 17, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> wow that's terrible! first time i've heard of a big dick beign a prob, well unless the girls "secret garden" is super tight


hehe secret garden...thats what i call my grow room...lol


----------



## strangerdude562 (Nov 17, 2008)

_Longest I have gone was the first 14 years of my life, then after that 11 months. At first, after the second month I was dying to get some but after cleaning the pipes once a week, I had balanced my hormones and was not as horny._


----------



## yelodrvr (Nov 17, 2008)

i found a service who's girls can cure this problem, for most males anyway. 

its a secret service so don't tell anybody. i would have saved it all for myself but they charge by the inch and i cant afford her, so i pass it on to you guys.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Nov 18, 2008)

strangerdude562 said:


> _Longest I have gone was the first 14 years of my life, then after that 11 months. At first, after the second month I was dying to get some but after cleaning the pipes once a week, I had balanced my hormones and was not as horny._


wacking made you slow down? Shit when i started flogging the dolphin I was seeing how many i could bust out in a day! haha the record is 6 but damn that was strenuous


----------



## netpirate (Nov 20, 2008)

the longest has been 3 and 1/2yrs!! ouch! but it was nothing a shower head and fingers couldn't help. ha


----------



## ThatGuyOverThere (Nov 20, 2008)

~MoE~ said:


> yea i agree with you here i havent dated/fucked for close to 4 yrs now i do miss the relathionship and the sex but girls just keep fucking me over and over so i just gave up on them completely
> 
> but i gotta admit that i get so turned on over older girls in the 30 very early 40 does anyone think that weird or normal i'm 21 by the way


Girls around here are either gold diggers, whores, or just immature. I love the older women but they always give me crap how they feel like they are taking advantage of me. Damnit woman!



puffpuffPASSEDOUT said:


> wacking made you slow down? Shit when i started flogging the dolphin I was seeing how many i could bust out in a day! haha the record is 6 but damn that was strenuous


Record for me is 10. After that the pain kinda ruined it... Once I hit 7 it starts to hurt. Feels like someone flicked you in the nuts. Not really painfull at first but after a few more. Yeah.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Nov 20, 2008)

ThatGuyOverThere said:


> Record for me is 10. After that the pain kinda ruined it... Once I hit 7 it starts to hurt. Feels like someone flicked you in the nuts. Not really painfull at first but after a few more. Yeah.


Hahah yeah I mean after what 3 or 4 im basically out of cum ... I guess blood is next, but i never got that far lol....its been years since ive had more than 3 orgasms in a day but looking back i do remember pain once i got to 5 or 6. lol the good ole days of being 15


----------



## ThatGuyOverThere (Nov 20, 2008)

no blood, just nothing. that wasnt a solo encounter for me


----------



## strangerdude562 (Nov 20, 2008)

netpirate said:


> the longest has been 3 and 1/2yrs!! ouch! but it was nothing a shower head and fingers couldn't help. ha




hahaha, how I wish I was a shower head. Brings back memories, back in the day when I had roommates I accidentally walked in on my roomy(female) who was getting off with the shower head. So I saved that experience in my memory and used it to wack off later that night.


----------



## kingtrip (Nov 20, 2008)

strangerdude562 said:


> hahaha, how I wish I was a shower head. Brings back memories, back in the day when I had roommates I accidentally walked in on my roomy(female) who was getting off with the shower head. So I saved that experience in my memory and used it to wack off later that night.


LMFAO...

That's one of those "looks like you could use an extra hand" moments 

Trip

---------------- Now playing: Jay-Z - Girls, Girls, Girls via FoxyTunes


----------



## strangerdude562 (Nov 20, 2008)

kingtrip said:


> LMFAO...
> 
> That's one of those "looks like you could use an extra hand" moments
> 
> ...




Yeah I know, but since she lived with me I did not want to live with a fuck buddy, plus she had a boyfriend. It's all good.


----------



## kingtrip (Nov 20, 2008)

strangerdude562 said:


> Yeah I know, but since she lived with me I did not want to live with a fuck buddy, plus she had a boyfriend. It's all good.


I know the feeling...

I had a roommate who was on that level where she could've been a fuck buddy, but I didn't wanna take it to that kinda place...that and she was playing 3 dudes at one time (2 of which who didn't know about eachother) so it was a little easier to keep it on a friend level. 

Did I mention there was a 3 year old son caught in the middle of it all too? Damn, I guess it's pretty much black and white why I didn't mess around with her. Wasn't looking to become "Daddy" on ANY level

Trip

Now playing: Alice In Chains - I Stay Away via FoxyTunes


----------



## ThatGuyOverThere (Nov 20, 2008)

kingtrip said:


> she was playing 3 dudes at one time (2 of which who didn't know about eachother) so it was a little easier to keep it on a friend level.
> 
> Did I mention there was a 3 year old son caught in the middle of it all too? Damn, I guess it's pretty much black and white why I didn't mess around with her. Wasn't looking to become "Daddy" on ANY level





ThatGuyOverThere said:


> Girls around here are either gold diggers, whores, or just immature.


I see I'm not alone!


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 1, 2008)

17 years. Now after having sex so far about a year.


----------



## RooringTwenties (Dec 2, 2008)

I went 18 years for my streak. Since then longest break I've had is 4 months, but now I just had some yesterday before I left town for school again haha.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 2, 2008)

Longest abstain length is 4 months human. 

Nine days non-human 




out.


----------



## Big P (Dec 2, 2008)

i didnt lose my virginity till i was 18


hit it a couple times for a few weeks, then hit a 2 year dry spell



then slowly learned the ways of the woman and started to "smack it flip it rub it down oh no!!! the bitch is gonna do me"


now im married so its all down hill from here


problem is. Sex for me is like fun untill ive concoured it, then after a while it aint really fun no more

in need a new religion so to speak, but if I do that then the Mrs will get all pissed at me.

so now what? risk it to wet the biscuit?



you ever beat off and get that like empty feeling after you bust a nut?


I used to get it when I was still a virgin, by the time i was 18 before I got laid I had beat off so much by then that every time I got finished i got this horrible feeling of emptyness and well kinda of an unatural feeling, didnt feel good emotionally

anyway I finally got laid at 18 and the feeling went away


but now that ive been married a while and not really hitting it much, im starting to get that shitty feeling again after i beat off


anyone ever felt that?



too much info?


----------



## kingtrip (Dec 2, 2008)

Big P said:


> i didnt lose my virginity till i was 18
> 
> 
> hit it a couple times for a few weeks, then hit a 2 year dry spell
> ...


Not really too much info...trust me, my best friend has told me some god awful shit that he does with his wife...things that'll make you blush (or vomit...depending on how strong a stomach you have...I'd get him in this thread, but he has a very good reputation on this forum and wouldn't want him to sully that with his pro-verted stories...) So you rubbing one out or catching a nut with your wife, and still feeling unsatisfied is probably normal and not all that disturbing. 

Maybe you should take up serial killing? I mean, I imagine that'd make you feel alive...right? J/K...I'm not an advocate of wrongful murders.

Trip

Now playing: Rage Against The Machine - How I Could Just Kill A Man via FoxyTunes


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 2, 2008)

Unfortunately for you, you shouldn't play without your wife's consent.Have you tried pocket pussies?Electricity?Divorce?


Big P said:


> i didnt lose my virginity till i was 18
> 
> 
> hit it a couple times for a few weeks, then hit a 2 year dry spell
> ...


----------



## Nienna (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll be hitting 5 years on December 14th at about 2:30 pm

F***ing sucks.


----------



## kingtrip (Dec 2, 2008)

Nienna said:


> I'll be hitting 5 years on December 14th at about 2:30 pm
> 
> F***ing sucks.


Damn yo!

I mean I've got a relative date that would be close to the last time...but shit, you've got it down to an exact time. 

My condolences 

Trip


----------



## Nienna (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks *kingtrip*

but yes, I'm trippin' hard and trippin easy 

*tokes*


----------



## kingtrip (Dec 20, 2008)

So I started this thread rollin' towards my 7 month mark...

...today marks 8 months. (4/20/08 - it was a great day)

Needless to say, I'm in a bad f-in mood...

Trip


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 22, 2008)

you could always get a hooker


----------



## kingtrip (Dec 22, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> you could always get a hooker


True...at least I'd know that I was getting what I paid for. Dating is a lot like prostitution without the guarantee of sex...

Trip
---------------- 
Now playing: Green Day - Longview via FoxyTunes


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 22, 2008)

Not really....



out.


----------



## kingtrip (Dec 22, 2008)

'Preciate the warm sentiments...


----------



## whulkamania (Dec 22, 2008)

Also for the guys in this thread CYBER and PHONE sex DO NOT count.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 22, 2008)

I cant go for more than 12 hours without a fix....I am crazy like that. I be laying pipe all over creation


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm a "loner" so I don't socialize too much, I get it when I need too....Sometimes I go 6 months... But when I get it, I can "maintain" my stamina... its like I'm fresh out of prison... 3-4 hours, no lie.. 

Marathon sex is an understatement...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 26, 2008)

For me it's not a question of how long I can last without sex it's how long am I allowed to live without sex. 

I basically have 2 wives, one legal and both spiritual, it's cool with my legal wife because she has two husbands and a wife.

RetiredToker76


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 26, 2008)

spiritual wife......In the old days we called that wife swapping. My wife has got two husbands, one is a 40 cal S&W.....the other is a frying pan.
Lucky dog "RT76"


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 27, 2008)

diemdepyro said:


> spiritual wife......In the old days we called that wife swapping. My wife has got two husbands, one is a 40 cal S&W.....the other is a frying pan.
> Lucky dog "RT76"


Well if we're counting those too, then I have three wives, the first two and a .45 1911 and my wife has a wife and three husbands, we two guys and a 9mm. 

I'm not sure I'd call it 'wife swapping' we all started as swingers and moved into Polyamory, which is MUCH deeper than just the physical aspect.

As far as being a lucky dog, I don't know. The nightmare management of a 'normal marriage' is a pathetically simple when compared to managing a 4 person relationship especially with kids in the mix. 

RT76


----------



## kingtrip (Dec 28, 2008)

RetiredToker76 said:


> For me it's not a question of how long I can last without sex it's how long am I allowed to live without sex.
> 
> I basically have 2 wives, one legal and both spiritual, it's cool with my legal wife because she has two husbands and a wife.
> 
> RetiredToker76


 That just sounds cool

Trip


----------



## kingtrip (Jan 20, 2009)

Almost missed it...

Today is month 9 of no nookie. I feel somewhat okay about that...my time is coming...

Happy Humping!

Trip


----------



## klmmicro (Jan 20, 2009)

April 2000 was the last time for me. Just not interested too much any longer. Too much work for a 15 seconds of good feeling.


----------



## mrguyy (Jan 21, 2009)

i think the longest ive gone without sex was like three days when my buddy and i went on a fishing trip where there were no girls around. I try to have sex at least once a day... it great exercise and it feels good too. I think i like pleasing the other party more than i like the pleasure myself.


EDIT: 

O and i hate having sex when im high.. cuz im usually really lazy when im high lol


----------



## pamaris (Jan 21, 2009)

Well let's see... been sexually active for... 17 years. But let's just start at 18. So 14 years. The longest I have gone without it was probably 6 months- but that's because I was a good Christian girl who always got sick of abstaining, so I'd have a big 1-night stand sin blow-out every now and again. Since I've been married... 3 weeks. That takes into accout the birth of 2 kids though. Now it is rare to go 3 days without it. Life is good.


----------



## the beekeepers (Jan 22, 2009)

My mom used to tell me that sex was like food and air... you could die without. Who am I to argue?


----------



## the beekeepers (Jan 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Been there, done that.Drugs are better.I'm 30.My box done dried out.Sex is just uncomfortable for me now, no matter if I use lube or not.


That makes me sad for you. That poor little kitty is probably like "wtf?!?!"


----------



## kingtrip (Jan 22, 2009)

the beekeepers said:


> My mom used to tell me that sex was like food and air... you could die without. Who am I to argue?


Well I haven't died yet...

Chaffing...now that's a different story 

Trip


----------



## missaslady420 (Jan 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I waited till I was 18.However, after that, I've gone a couple of years before.Sex isn't all that great to me.Drugs are so much better.


 
you should try being with a woman...bet that would change your mind...it changed mine..


----------



## Captn (Jan 22, 2009)

3 and a half years, in prison, then i broke and got a hummer from a punk lol. then 2 and a half more years till i got out.


----------



## kingtrip (Jan 22, 2009)

missaslady420 said:


> you should try being with a woman...bet that would change your mind...it changed mine..


That's what all of my best fantasies are made of right there!


----------



## nvirgo79 (Jan 22, 2009)

too long sometimes


----------



## mrguyy (Jan 22, 2009)

its startin to get warm in here lol


----------



## nvirgo79 (Jan 22, 2009)

no, no it's not


----------



## Kingb420 (Jan 22, 2009)

ok, its like 8 months for me, was faithful while the girl was gone  trust me, mrs buttersworth was getting me hot


----------



## kingtrip (Jan 22, 2009)

mrguyy said:


> its startin to get warm in here lol


Easy killer!


----------



## kingtrip (Jan 22, 2009)

Kingb420 said:


> ok, its like 8 months for me, was faithful while the girl was gone  trust me, mrs buttersworth was getting me hot


LMFAO...Mrs. Buttersworth, huh?


----------



## mrguyy (Jan 22, 2009)

wow i dont get that at all


----------



## potheadsmoker (Jan 22, 2009)

me id say 6months, my cousin on the other hand aint been laid since i was born hahahaahaha....maybe the pussy is like an intimidating facial expression to him...maybe beating off is just that much better


----------



## potheadsmoker (Jan 22, 2009)

i myself, i think i am a sex addict...


----------



## potheadsmoker (Jan 22, 2009)

now if this is a whats the longest you went without a blowjob, its been like 3 years maybe 4 and thats disappointing...*shakeshead* i dont know why she wont just hit the head....


----------



## kingtrip (Jan 22, 2009)

potheadsmoker said:


> me id say 6months, my cousin on the other hand aint been laid since i was born hahahaahaha....maybe the pussy is like an intimidating facial expression to him...maybe beating off is just that much better


I can't imagine that ever being possible. There's a point where masturbation loses it's fun...that's considered by many as the breaking point

---------------- 
Now playing: Green Day - Longview via FoxyTunes


----------



## kingtrip (Jan 22, 2009)

potheadsmoker said:


> now if this is a whats the longest you went without a blowjob, its been like 3 years maybe 4 and thats disappointing...*shakeshead* i dont know why she wont just hit the head....


I'd be in the same damn boat...9 months


----------



## potheadsmoker (Jan 22, 2009)

lol jacking off got old for me when i first had sex...now this sex shits kinda getting boring without a blowjob....you hear that ladies suck your mans member or hell probably get bored with your sex not a fact just my opinion from experience


----------



## kingtrip (Jan 22, 2009)

potheadsmoker said:


> lol jacking off got old for me when i first had sex...now this sex shits kinda getting boring without a blowjob....you hear that ladies suck your mans member or hell probably get bored with your sex not a fact just my opinion from experience


Well...if you find the right girl it's never hard to keep it interesting. Just gotta make sure she's as perverted as you 

Trip


----------



## potheadsmoker (Jan 22, 2009)

kingtrip said:


> Well...if you find the right girl it's never hard to keep it interesting. Just gotta make sure she's as perverted as you
> 
> Trip


in most cases that usually leads you to aa girl that might not be that faithful


----------



## kingtrip (Jan 22, 2009)

potheadsmoker said:


> in most cases that usually leads you to aa girl that might not be that faithful


yeah...tit for tat

hehe...tit


----------



## missaslady420 (Jan 22, 2009)

mmm...boys will be boys...


----------



## kingtrip (Jan 23, 2009)

missaslady420 said:


> mmm...boys will be boys...


That we will...

I can understand why women can be with other women...I mean, one, it's just HOT, and two, you have the same equipment so you always know how to work it and make the other party happy.

Now...it just doesn't work that way for dudes. Granted, we're easier to please, as Danted from _Clerks_ said, "Insert somewhere close, preferably moist; Thrust, repeat." But as far as two dudes together...

Trip


----------



## lucyford (Jan 24, 2009)

missaslady420 said:


> mmm...boys will be boys...


*lol i know right *


----------



## Kant (Jan 27, 2009)

hey now. girls have it easy.

See, guys are simple and straight forward. trying to figure out what is going through a girl's mind is like trying to break RSA in real time.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sorry for you.I can't get off unless I give my old man some head when we have sex.


potheadsmoker said:


> now if this is a whats the longest you went without a blowjob, its been like 3 years maybe 4 and thats disappointing...*shakeshead* i dont know why she wont just hit the head....


----------



## kingtrip (Jan 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm sorry for you.I can't get off unless I give my old man some head when we have sex.


Now that's a lucky man!

Trip


----------



## sighmon (Jan 28, 2009)

first it was 15 years, 4 years, 2 years, 1 year, and now i gets it whenever i want, but i have a bad back and it will start spasming during so that kinda ruins it.


----------



## kingtrip (Jan 29, 2009)

sighmon said:


> first it was 15 years, 4 years, 2 years, 1 year, and now i gets it whenever i want, but i have a bad back and it will start spasming during so that kinda ruins it.


Well...time to make her start doing some of the work

Trip


----------



## Chadwicksuperbud (Jan 31, 2009)

i lost my v-card at fucking 13 on my 13th birthday..haha..Lucky day never forget March 3rd!


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Feb 1, 2009)

Ha I gotta buddy who is 22 goin on 23 and went thru college without getting pussy ever! Hes a decent looking guy too hes just a giant pussy ass bitch who cant make a move. He made out with a girl like 3 years ago once lol. No wonder he is turning into a psychopath.. literally I wouldnt fuck with him if you dont know him he snapps about the smallest shit and he can beat the fuck outta like 5 people at a time. But yeah all im saying is sex keeps humans sane. We need it


----------



## kingtrip (Feb 2, 2009)

^^^Agreed...definitely keeps certain people sane, but then it also spreads the seed of the majority of morons in the world. There should be a "License to breed". The world would be the best damn elitist place to live, ever!


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Feb 3, 2009)

kingtrip said:


> ^^^Agreed...definitely keeps certain people sane, but then it also spreads the seed of the majority of morons in the world. There should be a "License to breed". The world would be the best damn elitist place to live, ever!


+rep worthy statement! Couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I waited till I was 18.However, after that, I've gone a couple of years before.Sex isn't all that great to me.Drugs are so much better.


i gone 6 month then the fanny radar is on and the pubs get crawled lol and stoney i cant believe u said that lol u must of had some pretty shit sex i am sorry for u lol jk


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Feb 3, 2009)

ya gotta do what ya gotta do ya know


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 3, 2009)

Nah, you're right, I probably have had some shit sex.But even with my jackrabbit vibe,I wouldn't choose it over drugs.


PPP Pure Pothead Person said:


> i gone 6 month then the fanny radar is on and the pubs get crawled lol and stoney i cant believe u said that lol u must of had some pretty shit sex i am sorry for u lol jk


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 3, 2009)

stoney i cant believe u prefer drugs over sex!!!

i like drugs and sex when combined even better but sex is better than drugs man its free and its healthy lol

(but i would chose a nice bit of weed over pussy if the pussy wasn't anything special and i had no weed)


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 3, 2009)

Drugs do make sex better,but if I absolutely had to choose, it would be drugs for me.There are just places you can go in your mind that transcend the body and its feelings.But I'm not a person who lets go easily, or "gives in", so the sex could be my fault, I'm sure.I'm a weird girl.


PPP Pure Pothead Person said:


> stoney i cant believe u prefer drugs over sex!!!
> 
> i like drugs and sex when combined even better but sex is better than drugs man its free and its healthy lol
> 
> (but i would chose a nice bit of weed over pussy if the pussy wasn't anything special and i had no weed)


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 3, 2009)

its all about the people your around as to how much u let go i can act and do certain things comfotably around some friends i couldnt around others and vice versa


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't really have a ton of "friends".I'm not a real people person IRL.


PPP Pure Pothead Person said:


> its all about the people your around as to how much u let go i can act and do certain things comfotably around some friends i couldnt around others and vice versa


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 3, 2009)

kingtrip said:


> So I'm curios to see how long people can "hold out" without having sex with someone. (This doesn't include personal gratification)
> 
> I only ask cuz I'm rolling towards the 7 month mark and realized it's time to replenish the drought.
> 
> ...


Went 5 years, then married the first slut I could to get some! I was locked up! Since I been out (years and years now), longest I gone is 3 days, but I was sick


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Drugs do make sex better,but if I absolutely had to choose, it would be drugs for me.There are just places you can go in your mind that transcend the body and its feelings.But I'm not a person who lets go easily, or "gives in", so the sex could be my fault, I'm sure.I'm a weird girl.


You have never had good sex. Trust me, ya may think ya have, but a true orgasm will leave you fuked up fer hours, maybe even all day, if the mood is right. BTW, I meant this in no way as an insult. Sorry if I came across like the guy I am


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 3, 2009)

if u were in the uk i would take u to a rave with my mates they are all really cool u dont need to be a people person round ravers man just need to be yourself and enjoy the music


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 3, 2009)

PPP Pure Pothead Person said:


> if u were in the uk i would take u to a rave with my mates they are all really cool u dont need to be a people person round ravers man just need to be yourself and enjoy the music


I seen those videos!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah, I've heard this,but I just think my nerves aren't as sensitive as other folks.I don't have a high sex drive at all.I'm not insulted.


Where in the hell am I? said:


> You have never had good sex. Trust me, ya may think ya have, but a true orgasm will leave you fuked up fer hours, maybe even all day, if the mood is right. BTW, I meant this in no way as an insult. Sorry if I came across like the guy I am


Well thanks, man.I guess drugs would make me more personable.I like to sing when I'm really amped.I'm pretty good too.I do a mean version of this song, for one.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R6nmKjcSeU&feature=related


PPP Pure Pothead Person said:


> if u were in the uk i would take u to a rave with my mates they are all really cool u dont need to be a people person round ravers man just need to be yourself and enjoy the music


----------



## edux10 (Feb 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Drugs do make sex better,but if I absolutely had to choose, it would be drugs for me.There are just places you can go in your mind that transcend the body and its feelings.But I'm not a person who lets go easily, or "gives in", so the sex could be my fault, I'm sure.I'm a weird girl.


man I am the biggest stoner I know. I still don't agree with this. Anyone that says something like this must not have a very good partner.

Some drugs make sex better but even sober it is THE greatest feeling, you just have to put in some effort. You can really just sit there and space out and be happy like you can with drugs. Its all about getting back what you put into sex (no puns I sware). 

Even if someone knows how to use their body well, its still a matter of connecting on a mental level and then that is full love and nothing feels better. nothing


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 3, 2009)

yes i heard that song before, u like singing thats cool

i like music its better than tv but i do like films alot lol

i like old and new music 

and especially good guitar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyiSh01X_Q4&feature=related this one is good and so is country boy by the same band love the guitar in this band


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 3, 2009)

Maybe I'm just different.Sex was painful for me for a long time.I still get times when the damn thing feels like it "closed up" on me,we have to work it in.Orgasms are nice and all, and yes, I've had them, I think they're better with a vibe, but drugs last so much longer.I love to give head, though, that's an awesome thing that I'm good at and enjoy doing.It's probably because I'm in control of the situation.We've had sex for a long time before,the man I'm with now,when we had adderall and stuff,but I tend to dry out, and once I cum once, that's it, I go numb.Once I blew him for five hours, that was fun, lol.Men can have some amazing orgasms if you back them off and bring them back up several times.


edux10 said:


> man I am the biggest stoner I know. I still don't agree with this. Anyone that says something like this must not have a very good partner.
> 
> Some drugs make sex better but even sober it is THE greatest feeling, you just have to put in some effort. You can really just sit there and space out and be happy like you can with drugs. Its all about getting back what you put into sex (no puns I sware).
> 
> Even if someone knows how to use their body well, its still a matter of connecting on a mental level and then that is full love and nothing feels better. nothing


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't think there's a CCR song I don't like.Here's a link to an awesome guitar man.YouTube - The Thrill Is Gone - B.B. King


PPP Pure Pothead Person said:


> yes i heard that song before, u like singing thats cool
> 
> i like music its better than tv but i do like films alot lol
> 
> ...


----------



## puffntuff (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't know how long it's been. I wake up after having whiskey dick with a girl so I don't know if we fucked or not? But last time I remember clearly was like 6 mths


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Feb 4, 2009)

sex is fuckin great I could not live with out it. But I can uder stant the pain you feel Stoney Mcfried


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 4, 2009)

edux10 said:


> man I am the biggest stoner I know. I still don't agree with this. Anyone that says something like this must not have a very good partner.
> 
> Some drugs make sex better but even sober it is THE greatest feeling, you just have to put in some effort. You can really just sit there and space out and be happy like you can with drugs. Its all about getting back what you put into sex (no puns I sware).
> 
> Even if someone knows how to use their body well, its still a matter of connecting on a mental level and then that is full love and nothing feels better. nothing


Very well said. I agree, except with the right partner, someone who really knows your body and your sexuality, you _can_ sit back. You just can't do that all or even most of the time. It's a real give and take, which your last line makes clear: there has to be some connection. 

I'd much rather go without than have sex with someone I feel nothing for. 

Of course, that means I'm a woman! 

Oh, and love the comments about cougars and MILFs.


----------



## kingtrip (Feb 21, 2009)

10 months, yesterday. But hey, Mardi Gras is just around the corner...maybe I'll get lucky.

Trip


----------

